# Post Count



## Yield (Feb 11, 2011)

[align=left]I've been looking at this... I've been here since February 22, 2010 (so almost a year now) and I'm already catching up to the people who've been here two years in post count.. It still wow's me when I see my said post count... [/align]

[align=right]I post a lot! :biggrin2:[/align]


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 11, 2011)

I have only been here since Dec 23, 2010, little over two months. I guess I am a blabber mouth 

My husband thinks I'm obsessed, perhaps he is right


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 11, 2011)

You hit the 1000 post. :highfive:

I don't post that much. But over the years, it all adds up. :community:


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Feb 11, 2011)

I have just over 2000 and it's been 4 years now. I don't post much, but I read a lot.


----------



## Ronin Shinobi (Feb 11, 2011)

Its a trend that I seen in all forums. Some, come as need, while others post on average 10-20 post daily. that can double too if there's a forum debate going on.


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 12, 2011)

On my first year I posted a lot since I had lots of time then. I am older and a lot busier now so don't have much time to post.
I was a blabber mouth lol!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 12, 2011)

I'll have been a member for 4 years on the 20th of this month (also the day of the Daytona 500! ) and I'm almost at 5000 posts.  

Emily


----------



## Violet23 (Feb 15, 2011)

I just do a lot of readingmostly, Im not much of a talker but Im trying to get better


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 15, 2011)

Yea no comment...


----------



## Anaira (Feb 16, 2011)

I think I have a 'one post per two weeks' rate lol. But I come everyday and read!


----------



## jcl_24 (Apr 21, 2011)

*Violet23 wrote: *


> I just do a lot of readingmostly, Im not much of a talker but Im trying to get better


Post when/where you feel comfortable 

It is interesting to see the amount of posts of some members but each person posts at their own pace.

If you prefer more to read to get information or simply enjoy other buns and owners antics, that's fine too.

Jo x


----------



## LindyS (Apr 21, 2011)

Lol Shy (snm) said the other day that he was here longer then me but that I'm passing her up in posts. My rabbits own my life, untill Monday then it will slow down some because of a new job.


----------



## pamnock (Apr 22, 2011)

I've been on the forum 7 years and have over 12,000 posts! I wonder how much time that adds up to? LOL


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 22, 2011)

I lurk a lot and mostly just read.

My post count is pretty average. I've been here since Feb this year.


----------



## Yield (Apr 22, 2011)

[align=center]This forum has been up for 7 years!? Whoa!

I love posting. I try and post as much as possible XD


----------



## pamnock (Apr 22, 2011)

*Yield wrote: *


> [color=#00a00]
> [align=center]This forum has been up for 7 years!? Whoa!
> 
> I love posting. I try and post as much as possible XD



Yep - I was also a member of the original forum way back when it was called "Rabbits Only" Somewhere in the archives I've posted more info on the forum's history : )[/align]


----------



## Holly11 (Apr 23, 2011)

I've just noticed that I've been on here exactly a month! But only a few posts. I don't have any rabbits, so I can't really post about having rabbits. I hope to get rabbits soon, but I'm just reading practically everything I can that seems helpful. I'm on here everyday, reading threads  I should post more often though.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm a blabbermouth. I've been on here a little over 6 years and have over 15,000 posts. 

My posts aren't nearly as helpful as Pam's though...she ROCKS with all her genetics and infirmary information!


----------



## pamnock (Apr 24, 2011)

Here's the info I posted a while ago on the history of the forum:

The original Rabbits Only on Delphi Forums was started by former ARBA member and Palomino breeder Danielle Hayduk, editor of the defunct Rabbits Only magazine. Danielle also published ahandyreference book "Who's Who in Rabbits" in 1999. Danielle later moved the Rabbits Only forum to its own server. A few of the original members included me, Carolyn, and Carl.

Danielle later abandoned the Rabbits Only forum, which dedicated member "Pipp" took over, renaming it "Rabbits Online".

Not sure what ever happened to Danielle. She briefly resided in my area and visited with her adorable little girl. I believe that they had a pet French Lop for a time.


----------

